# room to rent?



## joey smith (Mar 15, 2014)

how much does it cost in Queensland?


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

That is a very general question if I ever saw one....
1. Use the search function on this forum and you will be able to find plenty of info
2. Google it. If you google room share Queensland I'm sure lots of sites will come up - including sites where people post rooms for rent. It will show you areas, rooms and their costs and facilities

Queensland is huge - someone can't give you an accurate cost for it unfortunately.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Anywhere from $50 per week to thousands per week. You need to look at realestate.com.au or Gumtree


----------

